# Testosterone blood tests - WTF?



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just called my local NHS drop in centre. They don't do blood tests for test.

Called my local GP (which I have yet to register with). The receptionist tells me they don't offer this as it doesn't sound like a routine test.

Is this correct or do I need to actually see a GP and explain why I want one for him to allow the go ahead of the blood tests?

I have heard of people using needle exchanges as well for blood work. Is this true?

If any is from or around Exeter and could let me know the best place to get this done as I'm not only wanting a test for base lines but for actually low test.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

you need to move away from exter. your GP & NHS are probably stranded for cash


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Here for uni. Go back home to Reading in a few weeks so maybe I'll wait until then.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

go to another GP. dont go in and straight away request blood test for you T levels. Tellem your problems, then ask if you can have blood test done for your hormone levels

if he/she is reluctant to give you the test. Ask them to advise you on how to go about getting your hormone levels tested. this will baffle them, as the answer is "go to your GP". Then the general practitionare will turn around and tell you , ok "mr Mitch", i do them for you this time.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice. Will give that a shot. Still trying to find a needle exchange that will do it too.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I got mine at the docs,as above don't go in asking for it just say you have no sex drive feel tired all the time etc

My results was 3.9(you actually get 2 blood tests) and I'm now on trt sust 250 every 10 days

My doc said normal levels was between 11-36


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

^ exactly what to do, don't request them feed them enough so that they will suggest them makes them feel clever


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

bmc said:


> I got mine at the docs,as above don't go in asking for it just say you have no sex drive feel tired all the time etc
> 
> My results was 3.9(you actually get 2 blood tests) and I'm now on trt sust 250 every 10 days
> 
> My doc said normal levels was between 11-36


Was this before or after you started juicing?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd have thought being at Uni would be the ideal place to get bloods done as they have some of the best equiped labs in the country. Ask around the campus, I'm sure someone would be able to sort you out.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

bmc said:


> I got mine at the docs,as above don't go in asking for it just say you have no sex drive feel tired all the time etc
> 
> My results was 3.9(you actually get 2 blood tests) and I'm now on trt sust 250 every 10 days
> 
> My doc said normal levels was between 11-36


3.9? wow that seems very low. i thought mine was low @ 14.5

is this pre or post steroid?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just ask my doc and he's like ok

He even puts me down for test I didn't even ask for.

Kool doc IMO


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not registered at the docs either at uni or at my home town (have moved) so I started by asking if I could register then book a hormone test.

Fail.

I'll join another and just arrange an appointment with a doc and talk to him (or her).

Would you guys recommend seeing a male doctor for something like this?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

This was after I started taking steroids but this is how I noticed I had low test as my first cycle I felt amazing then when I was off I felt sh1t and I yo yo'd like this for a couple of years then stayed off for 7 months to get my levels checked and they were low which I always thought as even before I took steroids my sex drive and that was none existent and I used to be rampant lol


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

My old doc was great but it closed down and my new doc is good but ask a lot of questions like your a big chap do you work out are you taking anything(yes protien).

I got a level check last december and it was 41 and he was happy as it was just above but I was in the docs 3 weeks ago about something else and out of the blue before I could say anything hes taking a testosterone level test but I wasn't caring as I'm off cycle and I was actually due me trt jab that day so that test came back at 22

So hopefully that will be off my case of taking steroids


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I need to get them checked. I do feel I have low levels anyway but am starting a cycle mid-June so would like a baseline test.

If I have checks done before I go on cycle and for example am put on TRT would I need to alter my cycle around the TRT? Also what is the deal with PCT if on TRT?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Think a few others on here use the TRT dose as a cruise and then just blast at certain times of the year with their own gear, wait till you have seen your doc and then worry about how to set up the cycle when on TRT. There will be plenty of help for you if this happens as a few here have experience with this...


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

You don't need to do pct you just go back to your trt dose

Obvisouly you still put your prescription in for your sust and just let it build up I normally just use it at the end of my cycle and the good thing about trt is when I finish a cycle I hardly lose any size your only talking a couple of lbs


----------

